# Omfg!  Rotflmfao!  This Guy Is Actually Serious!



## Makalakumu (Mar 5, 2006)

I usually don't post in here, but I think this guy is actually serious!  This is some serious comedy folks and the only reason I posted this in the horror stories section is because I can't find anything on here that tells me that this guy is spoofing.  This is probably the most horrifically funny martial arts display that I have EVER seen.  Rediculous does not even do it justice!

http://www.toddweeksmovies.com/Video%20Samples.htm

Martial Arts Heehaw style.  Where YEEEEEHAWWWW!!!!! is the kiai!  I kept waiting for him to bust out Dueling Banjos!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

upnorthkyosa

PS - I am sitting at the computer, laughing so hard that there are tears in my eyes!


----------



## MSUTKD (Mar 5, 2006)

John,

He is just joking but funny!

ron


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 5, 2006)

MSUTKD said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> He is just joking but funny!
> 
> ron


 
Is there a place on the site, where he says he's joking?  Or in maybe one of the videos?


----------



## MSUTKD (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes,

http://www.toddweeksmovies.com/Volume%207.htm

ron


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 5, 2006)

One of the links on the home page lists ...



> "Karate - Music - Comedy"
> 
> Disclaimer - No detailed instruction, for entertainment only.
> 
> Cast wants to be kept anonymous.


 
No kidding.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 5, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I usually don't post in here, but I think this guy is actually serious!  This is some serious comedy folks and the only reason I posted this in the horror stories section is because I can't find anything on here that tells me that this guy is spoofing.  This is probably the most horrifically funny martial arts display that I have EVER seen.  Rediculous does not even do it justice!
> 
> http://www.toddweeksmovies.com/Video%20Samples.htm
> 
> ...




Notice on his website that you can send him a video of yourself and for $100, he will "rank" you in his "art", presumeably "White-Trash-Do"....


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 5, 2006)

I thought it was a spoof site, but didn't really get a chance to dig into it much.  It is really funny nontheless.  Those videos are an absolute riot!


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow....um...WOW


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2006)

Okie dokie


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 5, 2006)

That was really funny! Yeah, it had to be a goof.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## TimoS (Mar 6, 2006)

I think this guy was handled either here or on e-budo previously. If I remember right, the guy who makes his videos said that he is being serious. Ah, found the thread, it was on e-budo. Here


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 6, 2006)

tHAT IS PRETTY fUNNY MAYBE WE SHOULD POINT bRUCE cALKINS IN THAT DIRECTION.   ha   HA ha.

Yea

Rick


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 6, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> tHAT IS PRETTY fUNNY MAYBE WE SHOULD POINT bRUCE cALKINS IN THAT DIRECTION. ha HA ha.
> 
> Yea
> 
> Rick


 
Yea he can be cross ranked and cross dressing too
Terry


----------



## spiderboy (Mar 6, 2006)

My. new. favourite. website. ever. 

Alex


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 6, 2006)

TimoS said:
			
		

> I think this guy was handled either here or on e-budo previously. If I remember right, the guy who makes his videos said that he is being serious. Ah, found the thread, it was on e-budo. Here


 
I had a sneaking suspicion that this guy may have been serious because it isn't entirely clear on the website that he is making a spoof...other then the funny costumes and absolutely terrible gorrila swinging (I won't even call that MA).


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 17, 2006)

we can only pray he's trying to be funny by vociferously saying how not funny he's trying to be.  thank you for what will prove to be hours upon hours of enjoyment.

i fully intend to drag home tomorrow after my annual st. paddy's day irresponsible drunk and watch that til i pee my pants.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 17, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> i fully intend to drag home tomorrow after my annual st. paddy's day irresponsible drunk and watch that til i pee my pants.


 
lol!

Watch our for his jiggling ring girls!


----------



## wee_blondie (May 5, 2006)

Jeeee-sus!  How funny is that guy!!!

I wish he'd come to our gym to do a demo - he'd probably win the sparring matches as we'd be too busy laughing!!!!


----------

